# Kennt Ihr "www teichpflanzenzentrale de"?



## HOBI (17. März 2010)

Hallo!
Hab ein günstiges Angebot von denen erhalten (250 Stk. Pflanzen um 135,- Euro)
Versand nach Österreich dauert allerdings 4-5 Tage. Halten die Pflanzen das aus?
Denkt Ihr, das ist was seriöses?
Kennt jemand diese Firma?
Danke!
lg
Birgit


----------



## laolamia (17. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt Ihr "www teichpflanzenzentrale de"?*

hallo!

die zahl sagt eigentlich nichts aus 
250 __ wasserpest verkauf ich dir fuer die haelfte


----------



## Christine (17. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt Ihr "www teichpflanzenzentrale de"?*

Hallo Birgit,

ja, die Firma kennen wir und die Meinungen sind geteilt. 

Es muss Dir klar sein, dass Du um diese Jahreszeit - zumal nach diesem Winter - jetzt noch keine einheimische Ware bekommen kannst (auch wenn das evtl. so klingt). 

Und Du kannst getrost davon ausgehen, dass Du zwar 250 Stengelchen bekommst - aber nicht 250 verschiedene Pflanzen. Diese 250 Einheiten werden sich vermutlich auf 10 bis 12 Sorten verteilen. Wenn überhaupt.

Wenn Du wirklich Qualität willst und auf Pflanzen wert legst, die auch mit unserem Klima zurecht kommen, dann musst Du noch ein ein bisschen warten und *hier* oder *hier* (_die versenden garantiert auch nach Österreich und zwar so, dass die Pflanzen auch heil ankommen_) kaufen.


----------



## HOBI (19. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt Ihr "www teichpflanzenzentrale de"?*

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt Ihr "www teichpflanzenzentrale de"?*

Hi Hobi,

hab gestern da mal reingeschaut, es wird zwar angegeben wie sich die Pflanzen zusammensetzen (10 - 12 verschieden Arten), aber auch gleich darauf hingewiesen das sich die Arten-Zusammensetzung immer der Verfügbarkeit nach richtet. Es kann daher schon gut möglich sein das es, wie von Blumenelse schon genannt, nur 3-4 Arten sind (davon dann aber je 50-60 Pflanzen) (gerade jetzt im Frühjahr wo hier noch nix "geerntet" werden kann)

MfG Frank


----------



## drwr (19. März 2010)

*AW: Kennt Ihr "www teichpflanzenzentrale de"?*

Hallo blumenelse,

Dein zweites hier ist ein echt heißer Tipp, Danke
Gruß Wolfgang


----------

